# Bubble Room



## Mudbeast (Aug 14, 2009)

I have a black light bubble room in my haunted house. The only problem is it makes the outdoor carpet a little slick. Any suggestions?


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Maybe you could sprinkle a little sand on the floor of that room?


----------

